# Name Ideas For My New Rattie :)



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

HI im getting this beautiful female rat friday and im looking for some name ideas for her she is a silverish american blue wedge blaze berkshire 3 months old 

i like the name azul(meaning blue in spanish) but im not sure if you have any pretty name ideas let me know thanks


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

I really like the name Azul


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

She's so pretty! ;D

And Azul sounds like a perfect name.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

She is cute! I think Azul is a perfect name for her!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

She is very pretty, congrats.


----------

